
Ask HN: How do you find the right people in the organization? - sanchitbareja
I&#x27;m looking for a software where you can basically search through people&#x27;s responsibilities and find the right person to talk to to get your day job done. This comes from a personal pain working at a medium-sized company so I wanted to see if there&#x27;s any software to help me with that.
======
brudgers
The way it usually happens is by developing relationships over the years.
Often, the right person is right due to capabilities rather than
responsibility. What matters more is who gets the job done rather than who to
blame for it not being done.

Which might imply building a software system to detail responsibilities or
even just entering the data may often or even the disruption of notifying the
responsible party may be less efficient than just doing the task oneself.

Good luck.

~~~
sanchitbareja
thanks for the comment! Yeah, I was hoping that it wasn't necessarily
responsibilities but rather it would know who the most capable are based on
some internal signals (slack messages/internal wiki/etc comments made related
to the topic).

